# Limone Lake Garda



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone, hope you can help, i am going to Limone for a short break end of july, i have found out lots of info, but wonder if anyone can tell me if limone is an expensive resort,? wont be doing anything wild as on half board , but interested in boat trips, plenty of coffee etc?

Many Thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

all of lake garda is expencive verry verry expencive but you will enjoy it any way 
limone is a bit cut of from the rest of the lake so its going to cost you to visit other places


----------

